# Geographic songs



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Songs which mention geographic places in the lyrics or in the title...

I've Been Everywhere - Johnny Cash


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov4epAJRPMw]J-O-H-N-N-Y C-A-S-H - I've Been Everywhere - With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Santa Monica - Everclear

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW6E_TNgCsY]Everclear - Santa Monica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Texas - Chris Rea

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMk208Op1Jc]Chris Rea - Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Orinoco Flow - Enya

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTrk4X9ACtw]Enya - Orinoco Flow (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Pop Musik - M

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPoiv0sZ4s4]M - Pop Muzik - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2011)

not so much a geographic location, per say...

more a physiological location...

eta... language warning... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIfUo91ZrFQ]Banned commercial - I wanna fuck you in the ass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Baruch Menachem (Nov 16, 2011)

Alan Stallion said:


> Orinoco Flow - Enya
> 
> Enya - Orinoco Flow (video) - YouTube



This one is oddly divisive.   I for one love it.   SB hates it passionately.   SB posted a thread about how much she hated it and we had a discussion for three or four pages with people either giving it maximum love or tearing it to shreds.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > Orinoco Flow - Enya
> ...



It's not one of my favorite Enya songs of her body of work, but I still kinda like it, and it got her on the map (so to speak). Oh well. Such is life.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2011)

Who wants to go to Southern California?

California - Wax

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5PsPiEbVNo]California WAX by Spike Jonze 1995 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw]Ricky Nelson - Travelin&#39; Man 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA]Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5OcnvgqwEc]America - California Revisited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO2l7qtyyBw]BILLY JOEL- " New York State of Mind " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2011)

Arizona Sky - China Crisis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=765Xko2slLQ]Arizona Sky Video (China Crisis) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 17, 2011)

[youtube]OfxoM6trtZE[/youtube]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2011)

another song that mentions Arizona...

Little Fluffy Clouds - The Orb (featuring Rickie Lee Jones)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te4xeTKD7LM]The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds. [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnrq_73A-4I]Bob Dylan - Mozambique - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 18, 2011)

Fly Me To The Moon...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD2wgFworPQ]Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr Fly Me To The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 18, 2011)

[youtube]E4r_HWWQyCs[/youtube]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2011)

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqZn4JDjhXg]Johnny Horton - North To Alaska (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2011)

New York, New York - Ryan Adams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmHgY_J63Ik]Ryan Adams - New York, New York - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc5oqjFsT5g]The Bee Gees- &#39;Massachusetts&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBOQiMxwk1o]Randy Newman - I Love LA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 18, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> The Bee Gees- 'Massachusetts' - YouTube



Man, you stole my first choice!

Silver Springs, MD

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]Fleetwood Mac ~ Silver Springs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfBUCayjNvI]Toto Africa Machinima video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3XCz3kfKVI]New York City - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqyjCngQldY]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lodi (LYRICS + FULL SONG) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8]The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoPaBa6Ms6Y]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Nov 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lr0hV0CSzo]Three Dog Night Never Been To Spain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2011)

El Paso - Marty Robbins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgI5DMVegIk]El Paso - Marty Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 18, 2011)

The Jayhawks - Nevada, California

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJozgZ9BkV4]Nevada California - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-p_Wa13fk8]Chuck Berry - Memphis Tennessee (1963) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN4QKlDYTAw]Cheap Trick - California Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Nov 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g30vOSvjqw]The Butts Band "Kansas City" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNn6M5F0tso]Chicken Shack - "San-Ho-Zay" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mjp8ox59WE]The Doors - Alabama Song (Whisky Bar) - YouTube[/ame]
this is Don Walser.....doing Rolling Stone From Texas.....this guy can Yodel ......


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2011)

This song mentions the entire earth:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx3hSNQXtI4]YES - It Will Be A Good Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-44Xl3YAUo]Drive By Truckers - The Boys From Alabama - The Dirty South.avi - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf0fmqWS-kI]David Bowie - Panic In Detroit - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9qIK4BdJLI]ELO - Old England Town w/t subtitles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Route 66 - Depeche Mode

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqrKxBhKdFM]Depeche Mode Route 66 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

LA Woman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3jf9_rua5Q]The Doors - L.A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Malibu - Hole

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0CYB5V9e64]Hole - Malibu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Texas Flood


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMwU30Cw5q8]Beach Boys - Surfin&#39; USA (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Choctaw ridge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDHpkYI5_FY]Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9hLcRU5wE4]Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Open Up - Leftfield featuring Johnny Lydon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-FQiH4Yh7o]LeftField - "Open up" featuring John Lydon - YouTube[/ame]

Burn Hollywood Burn!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Hollywood's Not America - Ferras

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i18nPQ1_vg]Ferras - Hollywood's Not America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Heaven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuHyRyM97d4]R.L. Burnside - Wish I Was In Heaven Sitting Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Hollywood - Michael Buble

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBrlYtV60GA]Michael Bublé - "Hollywood" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Getting out of la-la land, taking a drive north along the coast...


Big Sur - The Thrills

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1fGNCvZL_w]The Thrills - Big Sur - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

continuing on my northward trek... uhhh, hippies!

San Francisco (Flowers in Your Hair)- Scott McKenzie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB2tYYYlwMc]Scott McKenzie - San Francisco - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hit the highway


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Sausalito Summernight - Diesel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c93aaCza_dY]Diesel Sausolito Summernight.mpg - YouTube[/ame]

DId they really misspell Sausalito on the record cover? Ha-ha.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

A soft drink company named after my favorite Northern California mountain. 

Shhhhhhhhhasta!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_XEOrAl1J8]I Wanna Pop...I Want a Shasta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Made it to Washington (yeah, I skipped Oregon, oh well)...

Olympia (a.k.a., Rock Star) - Hole

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qnpp5zSISA]Hole - Olympia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Move to Bremerton - MxPx

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKtB1Oij-Eg]MxPx - Move To Bremerton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2011)

Seattle - Public Image Ltd.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFOjktDN0IA]Public Image Ltd - Seattle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84]Eric Burdon & The Animals - San Franciscan Nights - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jitrvw8BFzQ]Eric Burdon & The Animals - "Monterey" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 4, 2011)

Time to visit the far east...

China - Red Rockers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eoqz6GfjTM]China - Red Rockers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 4, 2011)

Walking On The Chinese Wall - Philip Bailey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFP-htHmNBk]Philip Bailey - Walking On The Chinese Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

See The New Hong Kong - Josie Cotton

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjkaU22ooZc]"SEE THE NEW HONG KONG" JOSIE COTTON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

Chinese Translation - M Ward

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUfIKX5ReKQ]M Ward 'Chinese Translation' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

China Girl - David Bowie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_8IXx4tsus]David Bowie - China Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

China - Tori Amos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kvysYPe9E]Tori Amos-China - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

White China - Ultravox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jbBv6WhJU4]Ultravox - White China - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

Big In Japan - Alphaville

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98qdFQF7sw]Alphaville - Big in japan Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

Turning Japanese - The Vapors

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4]The Vapors - Turning Japanese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovers In Japan - Coldplay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EuTA4jlpWA]Coldplay - Lovers In Japan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2011)

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqZCGTe5ISQ]Murray Head - One Night In Bangkok - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Just half hooked up new puter and sound isn't finished yet, but am hoping this is the song I am wanting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-IkE5TtO2U&feature=player_detailpage]Keep On Rocking Me Baby - Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2011)

Let's see what's going on south of the border...

Mexican Radio - Wall of Voodoo
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw&ob=av2e]Wall Of Voodoo - Mexican Radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2011)

speaking of Tijuana...

Tijuana Taxi - Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPalYwLyEvw]Herb Alpert & Tijuana Brass - Tijuana Taxi (1966) - YouTube[/ame]

I'm sure that's a fairly accurate representation of modern Tijuana living.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2011)

Mexico - Rumblefish

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb4m53mlzeY]rumblefish - mexico 7'' 1992(audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2011)

The Seashores of Old Mexico - George Strait

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-9FdWmZqRQ&ob=av2n]George Strait - The Seashores Of Old Mexico - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 13, 2011)

Soggy Bottom, Kentucky


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo]Soggy Bottom Boys - I&#39;m A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2011)

Calcutta - Lawrence Welk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aWkhuAu8go]LAWRENCE WELK - "Calcutta" (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2011)

Video - India.Arie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq86e4Fhja0]India.Arie - Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

Middle Of Nowhere - Hot Hot Heat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56_MTZDXwZU]Hot Hot Heat - Middle Of Nowhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4pIxnuUG1k]Shrooms: a trip experience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2011)

Something Good - Utah Saints featuring Kate Bush

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUxhNWDlGts]Utah Saints - Something Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2011)

Heaven Or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtBr5JKSuks]Heaven or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2011)

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFw5a5Bp_Pw]Elvis Presley - Viva Las Vegas [Movie Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2011)

Leaving Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkc-en0_LGY&ob=av2e]Sheryl Crow - Leaving Las Vegas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2011)

All The Way To Reno (You're Gonna Be A Star) - R.E.M.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHlpWokiduk&ob=av2n]All The Way To Reno (You're Gonna Be A Star) (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2011)

Private Idaho - the B-52s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5F3PHvnQAQ]The B-52's Private Idaho - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chichi (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet Home Alabama?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

The Girl from Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Girl From Ipanema Goes To Greenland - B-52's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RXS0PNVN7U]The B-52's - Girl From Ipanema Goes To Greenland [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Panama - Van Halen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0]Van Halen - Panama (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXFFI9budNI]Louis Armstrong - Do you know what it means to miss New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Caribbean Queen - Billy Ocean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiEqqQo0Pko]Billy Ocean[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Sister Havana - Urge Overkill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzFlPdHt1Gk&ob=av2e]Urge Overkill - Sister Havana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Miami - Will Smith

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSmKuVSocN8]Will Smith - Miami (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc]Georgia on my Mind- Ray Charles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Alabama Getaway - The Grateful Dead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upwGGMqzdJ4]The Grateful Dead - Alabama Getaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxN3HLRbbs&ob=av2e]Faith Hill - Mississippi Girl (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Good Texan - The Vaughan Brothers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zza_ZYHOe6Y]The Vaughan Brothers - Good Texan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Texarkana - R.E.M.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP--MxYzTuo]Texarkana R.E.M. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 7, 2012)

Walking In Memphis - Marc Cohn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wAPaJW2hf8]Marc Cohn Walking in Memphis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Kingston Town - UB40

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT1Sa91N75E]UB40- Kingston Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

First We Take Manhattan - Leonard Cohen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTTC_fD598A]Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan - YouTube[/ame]


... then we'll take Berlin!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

From Paris To Berlin - Infernal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THt5u-i2d9k]INFERNAL - From Paris to Berlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Dancing In Berlin - Berlin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZErqBJcBEY]Berlin - Dancing In Berlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Vienna - Ultravox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9WdUgn0XkU&ob=av2e]Ultravox - Vienna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Vienna Calling - Falco

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnP-b_IVdT0]falco-vienna calling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Miss Sarajevo - U2 & Luciano Pavarotti

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh_AQUYvRvg]U2 - miss sarajevo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Tour De France - Kraftwerk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPowpIRVOuY]Kraftwerk - Tour De France - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Amsterdam - Guster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0TQVbiWeEs&ob=av2e]Guster - Amsterdam (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2012)

Copenhagen - Lucinda Williams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QN7VSOklKI&ob=av2e]Lucinda Williams - Copenhagen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNId6M4SSNk]Cat Stevens - Miles From Nowhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqq6JIjd-QY]Emmylou Harris and Lucinda Williams - Greenville - live October 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 27, 2012)

"Amarillo By Morning" from George Strait

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2015)

*Kansas City - The New Basement Tapes*


----------

